# Ufermattenbepflanzung



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo Ufermattenbesitzer,

nun hab ich schonmal 2mal den teuren Samen in die Matte eingebracht und immer wieder wird des Zeugs ausgespült   .

Beim ersten mal einfach so eingerieben, Regen kam und husch .. beim zweiten Mal abgedeckt und wieder durch den Sturm/starken Wind mit enormen Regen ausgespült, inkl. Abdeckung.

Gibbet da nix zum versiegeln oder ähnliches, was man da verwenden könnte, wo die Pflanzen nachher durchstossen wenn sie wachsen ?

Will nämlich zum letzten Versuch übergeben, bin schliesslich ned Rockefeller    :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

ich dachte schon, ausser mir hätte niemand solche Probleme...

Bei grossen Teichen ist das ein *ooops*-Thema. Ich habe meine Samen bei NG gekauft, und die empfehlen - wie witzig - den Samen mit einer festen Abdeckung vor Regen zu schützen (dabei aber immer hübsch zu giessen), damit er nicht ausgewaschen wird. Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hatte keine Lust, 45 Meter Bedachung zu bauen. Also habe ich Verlegesand in die Matte eingerieben und den Samen darauf ausgesät. Kam der schwere Regen in jenem Jahr, hat den Samen ausgewaschen - ganz toll, ich habe es dabei belassen. Nun ist der Samen ja nicht weg, sondern ist bei mir entweder im breiten Ufergraben oder in der Sumpfzone gelandet. Dort ist er dann nach ewig langer Zeit (teils erst im Jahr darauf) aufgegangen, hat Ufergraben und Sumpfzone erobert und so allmählich auch den Wall besetzt. Heute sieht das sehr gut aus, aber damals...

Vorsicht, Du hast ja nun auch schon ein paar Tütchen drin, und auch bei Dir werden die Fische nicht alles vertilgt haben. Du musst also damit rechnen, dass das ganze Zeugs irgendwann einmal aufgeht - und zwar genau da, wo Du es nicht haben willst (dauert wirklich elend lange).  Ein Teil des Samens hat sich vermutlich doch in die Ufermatte gerettet, wo er dann irgendwann aufgeht. Da Du ja nur einen schmalen Ufergraben hast, würde ich durchaus noch einen letzten Versuch starten. Dafür musst Du dann aber erst einmal Abdeckungen en gros bauen, die Dir auch bei Wind nicht wegfliegen. Was weiss ich, zwei Stützen im X miteinander befestigt und auf je 2 dieser x einen Rahmen geschraubt, der mit Gaze bespannt wird, die es extra zur Abdeckung von jungem Saatgut gibt. Ich glaube, es gibt auch solche, die man gleich auf das Saatgut legen kann, ohne Rahmen. Na ja, dann feucht halten und abwarten - sehr lange abwarten. Grad, wenn Du glaubst, es hat wieder nicht geklappt, werden die Pflänzchen kommen.

Bevor Du einsäst, solltest Du Ufermatte mit in Wasser flüssig angemischtem Verlegesand oder wenigstens Spielkastensand kräftig einreiben und so viel Material wie möglich in die Matte bringen. Das Vlies sollte auch diesen Sand davor schützen, ausgewaschen zu werden.

Kleines Dilemma am Rande: Der Verlegesand, den ich bekommen habe, war natürlich nicht unkrautfrei (ja, ich weiss, es gibt kein Unkraut, sondern allenfalls Wildkräuter, aber...). Und sehr bald zeigten sich natürlich kleine Pflänzchen, die ich liebevoll hochgepäppelt habe. Nur, um festzustellen, dass es sich um das zäheste, übelste und am meisten wuchernde Unkraut der Gegend handelte   . Da es natürlich nicht aus der Ufermatte zu "zupfen" war, habe ich es monatelang mit dem Messer abgeschnitten. Die wirklichen Wildkräuter aus der Tüte haben es dann weiter zur¨ckgedrängt.

Viel Spass auch  8) !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

haahh, und ich dachte schon es wäre ne saudumme Frage,auf die keiner antwortet, danke.

Komme zwar nich ganz auf deine Meterzahl (sind ca. 35m), aber die Fischis freuen sich immer wenn es geregnet hat, zumindest in der Zeit, wo ich Samen auf den Matten hatte.

Genau wie von dir beschrieben wächst einiges seitlich an den Matten aus dem Wasser hoch, der Ufergraben iss voll unkraut ... äh Wildkräuter   

Ich werde bald dann so vorgehen, in einem Eimer 5m Ufersamen nehmen, ihn mit dem Sand mischen, auf den Matten verteilen und dann wieder abdecken, diesmal mit dieser luftdurchlässigen mit Löchern versehenen Folien, allerdings mit Steinen bis ins Wasser ragend, vielleicht hilft das ja ...

Das wird er letzte Versuch werden ... ansonsten warte ich ab , denn das Zeugs iss echt teuer, zumal ich so ne Wildpflanzenmischung hatte   

PS: Wie unterscheidest du im Ufergraben nach Unkraut und/oder Wildkraut ? ich seh da nüüschts ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

Da unterscheide ich nichts    Wenn die Pflänzchen kommen, kannst Du nichts sagen, bis sie grösser sind. Wenn sie grösser sind, unterscheide ich nach persönlicher Abneigung zwischen Wild- und Unkräutern: Zum Unkraut gehört primär Quecke, Klee, Gras und dieses blätterige Kraut, das ich nur hier angetroffen habe. Gute Chancen, als Unkraut eingestuft zu werden haben auch Zyperngras, __ Schilf, einige __ Binsen und seit neuestem __ Blutweiderich, der sich wie verrückt vermehrt (das war jetzt eher ien Scher, aber diese Pflanzen werden wirklich lästig). Ansonsten ist alles, was in seinem Ausdehnungsdrang nicht über Leichen geht, willkommen im Ufergraben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

*...*

hhhm,

dann lass ich alles mal wachsen, mal schaun, was die vielen Vögel, die gerne im Ufergraben und am Wassereinlauf rum so alles bringen ... wird nich wenisch sein ... aber das erneute bepflanzen der Matten probier ich mal, so nackig sieht des ned unbedingt schön aus ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Ich habe eine Mischung aus Planzerde und Lehm in die Matte eingerieben und dann die Samen gemischt mit feinem Sand auf der Matte verteilt. Das Lehm/Erde-Gemisch ist sehr hartnäckig gegen Regen. Dann habe ich eine dünne Abdeckfolie (die man zu Abdecken beim Malen verwendet) in Streifen von ca. 50 cm geschnitten und habe die Folie locker über der Ufermatte verlegt und mit Steinen fixiert. Das Ganze wirkt wie ein Treibhaus. Wasser bekamen die Pflanzen genug über die Ufermatte. Ab und zu habe ich dann noch mit Blattdünger gedüngt. An sonnigen Tagen habe ich die Folie aufgedeckt. Wenn sich starker Regen angekündigt hat, habe ich sie wieder zugedeckt. Wenn die Pflanzen eine gewisse Größe bzw. etwas Wurzelwerk gebildet haben, kann man die Folie komplett entfernen. Sieht nach viel Arbeit aus, lohnt sich aber. Das Ergebnis könnt Ihr in meiner Galerie bewundern.

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

die von Dir beschriebene Methode ist schon ganz gut.  Allerdings sind die Pflänzchen, die sich da zeigen, der Anfang vom Anfang. Wenn die Ufersaat einmal so richtig loslegt, wuchert es gewaltig. Nicht erschrecken    ! Muss tatsächlich mal ein paar Fotos in der Galerie erneuern... Aber die Arbeit ruft: Fliesen verlegen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

ich hatte im letzten Jahr ähnliche Probs. Ich hatte auch erst die Matte mit etwas Lehm eingerieben (Gott sei Dank noch vor dem Aussähen des Samens). Dann kam auch Regen und wusch, weg war der Lehm. Aber in den Lehmresten tat sich dann einiges, auch wenn optisch vom Lehm nix mehr zu sehen war. Es bildete sich __ Moos und ein paar __ Wildblumen. Das nahm ich zum Anlass zur Probe: ich werde diese Jahr in ganz nassen Lehm etwas Samen eingeben und das ganze zum Test sehr dünn in die Matte einreiben. Das wird wohl auch etwas ausgewaschen, aber der unfreiwillige Versuch vom letzten Jahr läßt mich schon hoffen.

Nur bei den jetztigen Sauwetter hast Du wohl gar keine Change, schade ums Geld, warte lieber noch etwas.

Auj jeden Fall kannst Du Dir den Versuch in meiner Gallerie mal anschauen. Wenn Du Interesse hast, mache ich mal ein Foto von der Stelle, wie sie heute aussieht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2004)

*...*

Hallo Jürgen,

ja gerne kannste mal ein Pic davon schiessen und zeigen.

Hatte die Samen ja mit meinen Sand/Lehm vermischt, war aber nicht so dolle ... sobald Regen kam war der wech, anscheindend iss der Lehmgehalt nich so viel.

Es wächst schon teilweise was , gerade an den Rändern  ... aber nicht oben drauf  :cry: 

Vielleicht sollte ich die Moss-Yoghurt-Mischung mal probieren ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

hier sind die Bilder: auf einigen kannst Du gut das __ Moos sehen, dann wieder kleine Pflänzchen oder auch frisch aufgegangene Samen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2004)

... und hier der Rest


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2004)

*....*

Wow und dat iss alles seid dem letzten Jahr gewachsen ? Heavy ... und schön zugleich ... danke für die Pics

Also, auf ein neues


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

auch hier das beliebte Spielchen: Wer findet die Ufermatte ? Einmal habe ich sie mit einem Pfeil gekennzeichnet   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2004)

*...*

Hallo Stefan,

schön verkleidet die Matte ... :cry:  ... ich probiers nochmal, auf jeden Fall !

Mann oh Mann werd ich neidisch bei den Pics ... muss in den Online-Shop ----> wech isser


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2004)

Hi Stefan,

wau, sieht cool aus ( um im Slang meiner Minis zu sprechen ).

Dazu gleich die Fragen: 
- wie alt ist der Bewuchs? Ich hoffe, dass es bei mir dann ähnlich aussehen wird, auch wenn wir hier nicht die klimatischen Bedingungen von Toulouse haben

- was ist das im ersten Bild unterhalb des Pfeiles?

Hi Tommi,

ja, so sieht es nach noch nicht einmal einem Jahr aus. Der Teich wurde im Juli/August 2003 erstellt und die ersten Pflanzen gab es Ende August, die Ufermatte in der ersten Septemberwoche 2003. Also darfst Du hoffen, auch bei diesem sch... Sommer.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

eingesät wurde 2002 im Frühling.  Wie geschrieben: Zuerst wurde das gesamte Saatgut aus der Matte ausgewaschen (es bietet sich wirklich so etwas an, wie Du es praktiziert hast), kam dann aber doch noch gewaltig. 

Mit den rot-/grünblättrigen Pflanzen hast Du mich kalt erwischt: _Jeder _weiss, wie die heissen, ist ein Allerweltsgewächs - nur ich kann mich nicht erinnern...  :cry:  Gibt es auch in Deutschland, gedeihen dort auch prima: Die Pflanzen stinken bestialisch, wenn man sie abreisst, und wuchern, wuchern, wuchern... Du musst versuchen, sie unter Kontrolle zu halten, sonst besetzen sie Deinen gesamten Garten (nicht nur den Teich).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2004)

Geschafft ! Die abgebildete Pflanze ist ein __ Eidechsenschwanz, Houttuynia cordata: Gefunden in GARTENTEICH 4/2003.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

